# how much fluid for L245



## estodd (Sep 1, 2008)

I posted a question about my lift not working and have gotten one reply.;
Thanks for responding.
Now I need to know how much hydraulic fluid to fill the L245.
I am going to drain the system and replace with new fluid and see if it helps.
Please let me know how much fluid I need to buy.
Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I believe it should take just under 6 gallons. I strongly suggest you get a spare filter screen in case the current screen get damaged.


----------

